# Pacers Forum Fantasy Basketball!



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Start signing up now. 12 slots available, so tell me if you want in. And only join if you will play ALL year. Don't join just to draft and then abandon your team. And of course...pacers fans only.

Slots taken:

1. StephenJackson
2. Pacers Fan
3. Auggie
4. Pacerholic
5. Knick_Killer31
6. Pacersthebest
7. Rock747


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'll join again.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm in for sure...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Count me in as well Jax!!!...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh I am definately in. Let's all try to be active. Its not fun when nobody is active.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Bump. Any more interest??? We certainly need more that 5 people. I've got the league created, once more people join, I'll start sending the info out.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Never played it, how does it work?

If I think it's fun I am in.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacersthebest said:


> Never played it, how does it work?
> 
> If I think it's fun I am in.


It's quite simple and entertaining. We have a draft and select current NBA players for the 2007-2008 season. Whoever picked the group of players with the most points from points, rebounds, assists, blocks etc. wins. During the season you can make trades with other teams and also pick up players that weren't drafted. You pick which players you want to start for you and which players you want on the bench. You should join PTB...we could use you.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> It's quite simple and entertaining. We have a draft and select current NBA players for the 2007-2008 season. Whoever picked the group of players with the most points from points, rebounds, assists, blocks etc. wins. During the season you can make trades with other teams and also pick up players that weren't drafted. You pick which players you want to start for you and which players you want on the bench. You should join PTB...we could use you.


Oke, could be fun, I am in!


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I'll do it, if thats alright?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

rock747 said:


> I'll do it, if thats alright?



Of course! But we still need more, you only make 7.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Well for those already signed up, the league ID# is 13434. The password is 'gopacers'. Start signing up in the league at baksetball.fantasysports.yahoo.com.


For everyone else who may see this thread, feel free to join. We need 12 teams and only have 7 thus far. First come first serve.

The draft is set for Saturday, October 27th at 3pm EST. It is subject to change. Let me know if you have a problem with the draft date/time.

Let's have a good, ACTIVE year.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

We have 6 registered teams in the league. Still looking for more. Hurry and join up!! The current draft is set up for this Saturday night, but that could be postponed if the need be. But hurry and sign up!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> We have 6 registered teams in the league. Still looking for more. Hurry and join up!! The current draft is set up for this Saturday night, but that could be postponed if the need be. But hurry and sign up!


Maybe do the draft a little later? Saturday night is not such a good night for me.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I just got done signing up (Pacerholics), my bad I took so long Jax...Any idea when the draft is set to happen???....:buddies:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Draft is scheduled for tomorrow, but we need more. Time is running out though, so feel free to invite whoever. Let me see if it will still let me change the draft date now.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Okay, I can change the draft date/time, but the regular season starts in a couple days so we are limited. Let me know what date works best for everyone and I will try to make it the best day possible. I know a lot of you are still in school, so if it is not Sunday, it will have to be at night during this week. 

Let's get at least one more person though, we need an even number, and right now we have an odd number.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

And the draft is currently set for Monday at 4:45 pm EST. We can't really postpone it any longer, and that is the latest time it will let me set it for on that day.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

StephenJackson said:


> And the draft is currently set for Monday at 4:45 pm EST. We can't really postpone it any longer, and that is the latest time it will let me set it for on that day.


Thats a perfect time for me. Sounds good Jack. I could try to get a somewhat Pacer fan to join. There is a couple around on the site sort of like R-Star.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> And the draft is currently set for Monday at 4:45 pm EST. We can't really postpone it any longer, and that is the latest time it will let me set it for on that day.


Now let's find out how lat that is in Holland :read:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Now let's find out how lat that is in Holland :read:




LOL....:cheers: :buddies:....


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Oh no, only 7? So the draft wont be at 4 45?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I had to miss the draft because I had to work late. If we want, we can just make a new league and draft in a week or so so that we can have an even number of teams. Whatever everyone wants to do.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Correction: I just noticed it would not let us draft with an odd number of teams. SO we just need to find one more, then we can draft.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Correction: I just noticed it would not let us draft with an odd number of teams. SO we just need to find one more, then we can draft.


So please join!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> So please join!!!



Listen to Best!!!......:buddies:


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm sure there is someone on this board that would join


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

We could've used someone like MillerTime. I sure do miss him. He was my favorite poster.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

I joined and probably will be free anytime this week to draft, but probably miss first day of regular season cuz I got a midterm


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Okay, we got Wayne, which makes an even 8 teams, so we can draft. Let's do it this afternoon or tonight if possible. Everyone post and say if they can.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'm free tonight Jax...


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Tonight = okay after dinner


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I cant draft tonight. I got a basketball game. Tomorrow would be PERFECT though.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

How late(board time) is the draft?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Probably around 7. Still waiting to here from others. The draft will start when I push the 'ready' button. I can't set an official start time. Whenever I push the button it will start. So I'm waiting to hear from others.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I cant draft tonight. I got a basketball game. Tomorrow would be PERFECT though.


Okay, I'll see what the others say.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Probably around 7. Still waiting to here from others. The draft will start when I push the 'ready' button. I can't set an official start time. Whenever I push the button it will start. So I'm waiting to hear from others.


7 is too early for me...best tome for me is about 6 hours form now...


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm in!

Team: Finland


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

What now?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm going down to the States to play in a Basketball tournament this weekend so anytime this weekend I am unavailable. Sorry.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> What now?


We have an uneven number of teams again, so we need one more before we can draft.


----------

